# update on the very injured pidge



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks to everyone for all of your support.I did get an update and wanted to share it with everyone even tho the news isnt the best.The pidge did get a pretty bad injury from the hawk,and it seemed to involve the crop.It seemed like they were in the process of confirming that.Secondly the legs.he regained use of one leg .And the other leg is not broken so it seems his injury is actually to the lower back,which isnt good news.lastly he has a cateract on one eye-he is blind in that eye.An eye specialist was going to see the bird today.That may be been why he probably was hurt in the first place.we think it was a car and he didnt see it coming.the prognosis isnt good but at least he is warm,safe and comfortable.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww, poor guy, he obviously cannot ever be released even if his injuries are treatable, are you going to see if you can keep him if they can make him better?


----------

